#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Японцы были низкими потому что не ели мясо

## Дмитрон

"Японцы были низкими потому что не ели мясо.

С VI по XIX век средний рост японских мужчин составлял всего 155 см. Связано это с тем, что именно в VI веке китайцы «по-соседски» поделились с японцами философией буддизма. Так и не ясно почему, но новое мировоззрение пришлось по душе правящим кругам японского общества. А особенно та его часть, что вегетарианство — это путь к спасению души и лучшей реинкарнации. Мясо было полностью исключено из рациона японцев и результат не заставил себя долго ждать: с VI по XIX век средний рост японцев уменьшился на 10 см."


Источник: http://fishki.net/1886614-10-nemnogo...html?from=smi2 © Fishki.net

Правда?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> "Японцы были низкими потому что не ели мясо.
> 
> С VI по XIX век средний рост японских мужчин составлял всего 155 см. Связано это с тем, что именно в VI веке китайцы «по-соседски» поделились с японцами философией буддизма. Так и не ясно почему, но новое мировоззрение пришлось по душе правящим кругам японского общества. А особенно та его часть, что вегетарианство — это путь к спасению души и лучшей реинкарнации. Мясо было полностью исключено из рациона японцев и результат не заставил себя долго ждать: с VI по XIX век средний рост японцев уменьшился на 10 см."
> 
> 
> Источник: http://fishki.net/1886614-10-nemnogo...html?from=smi2 © Fishki.net
> 
> Правда?


Думаю, тут вина браков с айну.

----------


## Буль

> "Японцы были низкими потому что не ели мясо.
> С VI по XIX век средний рост японских мужчин составлял всего 155 см. Связано это с тем, что именно в VI веке китайцы «по-соседски» поделились с японцами философией буддизма. Так и не ясно почему, но новое мировоззрение пришлось по душе правящим кругам японского общества. А особенно та его часть, что вегетарианство — это путь к спасению души и лучшей реинкарнации. Мясо было полностью исключено из рациона японцев и результат не заставил себя долго ждать: с VI по XIX век средний рост японцев уменьшился на 10 см."


А чьё это мнение? Очередного интернет-дурака?

----------

Пема Дролкар (18.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А чьё это мнение? Очередного интернет-дурака?


ФИШЕК ВИДИМО

----------


## Буль

> ФИШЕК ВИДИМО


ну вот у фишек и спросите обоснования.

----------


## Дубинин

Ну наверное не только мясо, а питание полноценное а главное вообще- достаточное, а так-же селекция (смерть косила рослых ибо они отбирались для рукопашной в то время войны), а у чукчей к примеру (евших одно мясо), так думаю образ жизни (рослые первые в голодухи мёрли ибо обогрев тела не рационально большой- еды больше надо). Ещё есть феномен, что на изолированном острове- все животные и люди так-же мельчают. Вырождение клановое (чистоту  самурайской крови блюли). Да куча совокупных причин может быть.

----------

Алик (18.03.2016), Ассаджи (18.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2016), Дмитрон (18.03.2016), Максим& (18.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Японцы были низкими потому что не ели мясо.
> 
> С VI по XIX век средний рост японских мужчин составлял всего 155 см. ?


Интересно, а рыцари средневековой Европы, средний рост 160см,  тоже вегетарианцами были ?

Да и откуда данные о вегетарианстве в Японии среди мирян ?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Интересно, а рыцари средневековой Европы, средний рост 160см,  тоже вегетарианцами были ?
> 
> Да и откуда данные о вегетарианстве в Японии среди мирян ?


да зачем всякую интернет-ерунду обсуждать?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Интересно, а рыцари средневековой Европы, средний рост 160см,  тоже вегетарианцами были ?
> 
> Да и откуда данные о вегетарианстве в Японии среди мирян ?


То, что в Японии мясо не было распространено — это известный исторический факт. Основной пищей японцев исторически была рыба и морепродукты. Разведением к.р.с. в Японии просто особо негде заниматься. Известно, что император Мэйдзи специально ел мясо на публике, чтобы распространить этот европейский обычай среди населения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2016)

----------


## Алёшенька

В 18-ом веке,средний рост европейского мужчины тоже был полтора метра.Это известно благодаря тому, что рост рекрутов в армии тогда записывали.Тоже, наверное, с плохим питанием связано.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

Акселерация :... Как явление акселерация начала наблюдаться в середине позапрошлого века и охватила все европейские и неевропейские страны[2]. Так, за сто лет, с 1880-го по 1980 год, то есть за пять поколений, мужчины — голландцы «выросли» примерно на 15 см, шведы — на 10, французы — на 8, а вот португальцы — всего на 3,7 см. Речь идет о мужчинах, потому что в европейских странах веками копилась статистика по новобранцам, поступающим в армию, а женщин начали измерять позднее. Швейцарские исследователи[3], изучавшие секулярный тренд на Сейшельских островах в Индийском океане, отмечают, что там акселерация еще вовсю идет. С 1998-1999-го по 2005—2006 годы они ежегодно замеряли рост 15-летних подростков: рост мальчиков в среднем увеличивался на 1,14 см в год, девочек — на 1,82 см[4]...
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...86%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------

Алёшенька (18.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

С чем связана акселерация?

----------


## Алик

По ссылке в вики несколько теорий акселерации. Но к единому мнению, так понял, еще не пришли.

----------


## Буль

> С чем связана акселерация?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То, что в Японии мясо не было распространено — это известный исторический факт. Основной пищей японцев исторически была рыба и морепродукты. Разведением к.р.с. в Японии просто особо негде заниматься. Известно, что император Мэйдзи специально ел мясо на публике, чтобы распространить этот европейский обычай среди населения.


Да, у ТС сначала о мясе, но затем о вегетарианстве - _как пути спасения души и лучшей реинкарнации_ (с).
Но если с позиции западной культуры - рыба  постный продукт. То с позиции Учения Будды, что рыбалка, что охота, что бойня - лишение жизни. И мало вероятно, что буддизм, особенно ранние японские традиции, как-то повлиял на рацион большинства японцев. Скорее именно условия жизни ещё ранее сформировали их пищу. 

Мало разбираюсь в вопросах питания, но вроде рыба и морепродукты, наоборот довольно богаты всякими веществами способствующими росту ?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

Мясо, долгое время было дорогим продуктом, недоступным черни. Например Л.Н. Толстой писал, что основу рациона русских крестьян составляют хлеб, репа, лук и квас, и больше они особо ничего не едят. Или по статистике 1913 года, 40% русских солдат-новобранцев из крестьян, попробовали мясо в армии впервые за свою жизнь.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да, у ТС сначала о мясе, но затем о вегетарианстве - _как пути спасения души и лучшей реинкарнации_ (с).
> Но если с позиции западной культуры - рыба  постный продукт. То с позиции Учения Будды, что рыбалка, что охота, что бойня - лишение жизни. И мало вероятно, что буддизм, особенно ранние японские традиции, как-то повлиял на рацион большинства японцев. Скорее именно условия жизни ещё ранее сформировали их пищу. 
> 
> Мало разбираюсь в вопросах питания, но вроде рыба и морепродукты, наоборот довольно богаты всякими веществами способствующими росту ?


Да уж, вегетарианство тут непонятно, с какого боку. А в вопросах питания разбираюсь хуже, чем в Японии эпохи Мэйдзи, к сожалению  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (18.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

Слушайте, а если всё дело в электричестве?) Когда его там начали в промышленных масштабах вырабатывать? Как раз с началом акселерации и совпадает :Smilie: Какие-нибудь там неизученные гармоники влияют на гипофиз  - и вот вам результат : ). А в экономически отсталых странах электричества мало, и там акселерация еще продолжается. " Швейцарские исследователи[3], изучавшие секулярный тренд на Сейшельских островах в Индийском океане, отмечают, что там акселерация еще вовсю идет. С 1998-1999-го по 2005—2006 годы они ежегодно замеряли рост 15-летних подростков: рост мальчиков в среднем увеличивался на 1,14 см в год, девочек — на 1,82 см[4]..." Из предыдущего поста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Мясо, долгое время было дорогим продуктом, недоступным черни. Например Л.Н. Толстой писал, что основу рациона русских крестьян составляют хлеб, репа, лук и квас, и больше они особо ничего не едят. Или по статистике 1913 года, 40% русских солдат-новобранцев из крестьян, попробовали мясо в армии впервые за свою жизнь.


Либо Лёвчик не внимательный, и таки крестьянин урывал тайком : фиш, яйки, млеко..Либо правы строгие веганы, и белок незаменимый (часть аминокислот находящихся только в животном белке) может у нас как у коров- вырабатываться бактериями и нашим организмом от одного силоса..либо крестьянин прибеднялся: " да мы барин- с хлеба на квас..- не жизня вовсе.."

----------

Алёшенька (18.03.2016), Алик (18.03.2016), Буль (18.03.2016), Мяснов (19.03.2016)

----------


## Алёшенька

Странно, что классик картошку не упомянул...

----------


## Алик

Хорошая статья, на мой взгляд:
Безгин В.Б. Пища крестьянской повседневности.
http://old-cookery.livejournal.com/424866.html

----------

Vladiimir (18.03.2016), Ассаджи (18.03.2016), Дубинин (18.03.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Мясо, долгое время было дорогим продуктом, недоступным черни. Например Л.Н. Толстой писал, что основу рациона русских крестьян составляют хлеб, репа, лук и квас, и больше они особо ничего не едят. Или по статистике 1913 года, 40% русских солдат-новобранцев из крестьян, попробовали мясо в армии впервые за свою жизнь.


Откуда такие сведения? Где именно Л.Н. Толстой о таком писал?

Возможно, вы имеете в виду описание Толстым голода 1891 года? http://scisne.net/a-197

Исходная цитата о сорока процентах, - мнение одного человека:

"Сказать страшно, какие лишения до службы претерпевает иногда новобранец. Около 40 проц. новобранцев *почти* в первый раз ели мясо по поступлении на военную службу. На службе солдат ест кроме хорошего хлеба отличные мясные щи и кашу, т. е. то, о чём многие не имеют уже понятия в деревне…".

//Меньшиков М. О. Молодёжь и армия. 13 октября 1909 г."

Русские крестьяне, конечно, ели мясо.
Рацион их питания описан, например, на странице: http://rushko.ru/news_1382200092.html

----------

Алик (19.03.2016), Дубинин (18.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (18.03.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

В старо-русской кухне столько всяких рецептов разной стряпни, всяких пирогов, кулебяк, каш, щей и всего прочего, что сомнительно чтобы они ели только хлеб, репу, лук и квас. Читал что вроде бы гречка в нашу кухню занесена татарами, её ещё татаркой называли. Для гурманов рецепт старо-русского капустного пирога на молоке и сливочном масле, с рублёным яйцом - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPlr0OBryoY

----------


## Дубинин

> В старо-русской кухне столько всяких рецептов разной стряпни, всяких пирогов, кулебяк, каш, щей и всего прочего, что сомнительно чтобы они ели только хлеб, репу, лук и квас. Читал что вроде бы гречка в нашу кухню занесена татарами, её ещё татаркой называли. Для гурманов рецепт старо-русского капустного пирога на молоке и сливочном масле, с рублёным яйцом - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPlr0OBryoY


Все эти "старорусские рецепты", либо из "домостроя" либо из описания пиров- это не народная еда. Смерды удостоились письменных упоминаний массово- лишь на волне "народничества"- отсюда чего там жевали те- пахнущие (смерды)- особо никого не интересовало, максимум- что?, ела двОрня- дворяньчики описывали.

----------

Антарадхана (19.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Когда была в Киото, лет 20 назад, столетний сухонький дедушка-японец, бывший настоятель Киотского монастыря при мне прикалывался над жирной рослой японской молодежью, жрущей бургеры и прочие европейские чипсы. Говорил, что раньше они все были маленькие и тощие, но очень умные)))) А теперь масса тела у нации больше, но мозгов меньше)

Короче, я не знаю, что там за факты, но подавляющая часть японцев, когда я была лет двадцать назад, дышала в пупок, у меня 174. Но однажды я работала на пушном аукционе в крупнейшем отеле в Киото, и там были дяденьки высших каст. Многие из них были выше меня. Все там непросто с этими кастами,цветами ихней кожи и прочими особенностями. Они сами говорят, что у них есть породистые белокожие, и желто-коричневые плебсы. Эти дяденьки высокие были сказочно красивы с длинными ногами и пропорионально сложенные, с точеными лицами....они не были манекенщиками, они владели крупными предприятиями.

И отсюда генофонд и рост зависит от скрещивания с определенными представителями, полагаю, как среди пород лошадей итд, а вовсе не от мяса. Ну, и еще от кармы :Big Grin: 

Но, тем не менее, у нас тут был семинар по особеннотям питания, и мы узнали о наличии такой новой науки, как нутригеномика)

----------


## Альбина

Пару дней назад попадалось в новостной ленте,что дескать некие ученые выяснили (посчитали),что  "добрая" половина буддийских тайских монахов страдает ожирением . http://phuket.zagranitsa.com/story/7...aet-ozhireniem
Тревожный звоночек..
А вообще всегда крайне удивляло,почему и у наших батюшек такая глыбообразная сущность, ведь по идее они несут мысль всегда жиросигающую (подчеркну- себя не жалеющую,затрачивающую энергоресурс внутренний)) о благе человеческом. И оттого недоверие мое носителям  жиров таких .
Вот и буддийскиъ монахов постигла та-же участь....Может внести в учение пункт об обязательной физической работе на благо всех ж.с. ,? 
Главное!!!-  Здоровье монахов в опасности, а вы вот сидите (или лежите)тут на форуме  в своих подтянутых видах, от дебатов жарких, искренних и  высушивающих. Эх вы, буддисты еще,называется. :Frown:

----------

Алик (19.03.2016), Дубинин (19.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Откуда такие сведения? Где именно Л.Н. Толстой о таком писал?


Вот например в "Крейцеровой сонате": "Обыкновенная пища малого из крестьян — хлеб, квас, лук; он жив, бодр, здоров, работает легкую полевую работу. Он поступает на железную дорогу, и харчи у него — каша и один фунт мяса. Но зато он и выпускает это мясо на шестнадцатичасовой работе с тачкой в тридцать пудов. И ему как раз так. Ну а мы, поедающие по два фунта мяса, дичи и всякие горячительные яства и напитки, — куда это идет? На чувственные эксессы". 

Лев Толстой после поездки по десяткам деревень разных уездов в конце 19 века:

"Во всех этих деревнях хотя и нет подмеси к хлебу, как это было в 1891-м году, но хлеба, хотя и чистого, дают не вволю. Приварка - пшена, капусты, картофеля, даже у большинства, нет никакого. Пища состоит из травяных щей, забеленных, если есть корова, и незабеленных, если ее нет, - и только хлеба. Во всех этих деревнях у большинства продано и заложено всё, что можно продать и заложить".




> Исходная цитата о сорока процентах, - мнение одного человека


Нет, точно такую же цифру 40% дает генерал Гурко в *официальном* докладе министерству.

О чем тут говорить? Крестьяне в Российской Империи были на правах рабов. Отмена крепостного права, дала свободу только де-юре. Де-факто крестьяне оставались прикрепленными к земле, продолжавшей, в массе своей принадлежать помещикам, до самой Великой Октябрьской Социалистической Революции. Были единичные зажиточные крестьянские хозяйства, но это капля в море, в большинстве своем крестьяне продолжали гнуть спину на помещиков-землевладельцев за малую долю от урожая. Альтернативой было пойти по миру.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну а мы, поедающие по два фунта мяса, дичи и всякие горячительные яства и напитки, — куда это идет? На чувственные эксессы".


А вот интересно вегетарианцы едят кинзу и сельдерей, петрушку?

----------


## Дмитрон

> А вообще всегда крайне удивляло,почему и у наших батюшек такая глыбообразная сущность, ведь по идее они несут мысль всегда жиросигающую (подчеркну- себя не жалеющую) о благе человеческом. И оттого недоверие мое носителям  жиров таких .
> Вот и буддийскиъ монахов постигла та-же участь....Может внести в учение пункт об обязательной физической работе на благо всех ж.с. , как-раз таки на благо шевелящихся ж.с .У  дзенских монахов то наверное статистика поутешительнее  и не исключено,что территория почище.
> Главное!!!-  Здоровье монахов в опасности, а вы вот сидите (или лежите)тут на форуме  в своих подтянутых видах, от дебатов жарких, искренних и  высушивающих. Эх вы, буддисты еще,называется.


У людей, кто лишен взаимототношений с противоположным полом, часто происходит эффект замещения в сторону обжиралова.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вот например в "Крейцеровой сонате": "Обыкновенная пища малого из крестьян — хлеб, квас, лук; он жив, бодр, здоров, работает легкую полевую работу.


У евреев в египетском плену-рабстве осн едой был хлеб и лук.

----------


## Chikara

> Но однажды я работала на пушном аукционе в крупнейшем отеле в Киото, и там были дяденьки высших каст. Многие из них были выше меня. Все там непросто с этими кастами,цветами ихней кожи и прочими особенностями.


Касты не по физическим данным, а от сферы деятельности предков. Каста презираемых - это люди, которые занимались забоем скота, продажей мяса, выделкой кож, производством обуви и изделий из кожи, сбором мусора, уборкой улиц, актеры некоторых традиционных японских театров и кукловоды, производители сакэ, тюремщики, преступники, штукатуры, гончары, резчики по камню, бродячие актеры-фокусники, изготовители зонтиков, странствующие монахи, производители кисточек и туши для письма, привратники,  работники публичных домов и звонари.
В Японии существует понятие «кэгарэ» -  ритуальное загрязнение, которое может накапливаться в каком-то месте или человеке. Люди, деятельность которых была связана с «кагарэ», и стали всеми презираемыми. «Кагарэ» передается по наследству.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Касты не по физическим данным, а от сферы деятельности предков. Каста презираемых - это люди, которые занимались забоем скота, продажей мяса, выделкой кож, производством обуви и изделий из кожи, сбором мусора, уборкой улиц, актеры некоторых традиционных японских театров и кукловоды, производители сакэ, тюремщики, преступники, штукатуры, гончары, резчики по камню, бродячие актеры-фокусники, изготовители зонтиков, странствующие монахи, производители кисточек и туши для письма, привратники,  работники публичных домов и звонари.
> В Японии существует понятие «кэгарэ» -  ритуальное загрязнение, которое может накапливаться в каком-то месте или человеке. Люди, деятельность которых была связана с «кагарэ», и стали всеми презираемыми. «Кагарэ» передается по наследству.


Да, конечно касты нигде не организуются по внешним данным)

Но смею предположить, что высшие касты могли себе позволить браки на красивых женщинах, и те рожали красивых детей, и таким образом улучшили внешний вид) По крайней мере сами японцы мне говорили, что их аристократия отличатеся "белой" кожей и точеными чертами, чернь у них желтокожая или коричневокожая, а мы, европейцы, розовокожие)

----------


## Chikara

> Да, конечно касты нигде не организуются по внешним данным)
> 
> Но смею предположить, что высшие касты могли себе позволить браки на красивых женщинах, и те рожали красивых детей, и таким образом улучшили внешний вид) По крайней мере сами японцы мне говорили, что их аристократия отличатеся "белой" кожей и точеными чертами, чернь у них желтокожая или коричневокожая, а мы, европейцы, розовокожие)


Здравствуй, Пема. Честно говоря, я не хочу обсуждать эту глупую тему и вести диалог в этой теме.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Здравствуй, Пема. Честно говоря, я не хочу обсуждать эту глупую тему и вести диалог в этой теме.


Здравствуй, Chikara. ОК, не ведите)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да, конечно касты нигде не организуются по внешним данным)
> 
> Но смею предположить, что высшие касты могли себе позволить браки на красивых женщинах, и те рожали красивых детей, и таким образом улучшили внешний вид) По крайней мере сами японцы мне говорили, что их аристократия отличатеся "белой" кожей и точеными чертами, чернь у них желтокожая или коричневокожая, а мы, европейцы, розовокожие)


Аристократы не смешиваются с неаристократами. Белизна у них болезненная. У аристократов часто бывают браки с двоюродными родственниками от сюда вырождение-кровосмешение и белокровие.

У японцев, китайцев, корейцев комплексы перед европейцами с колониальных времен. У южных китайцев комплимент " ни дэ пфи фу бай"  у тебя белая кожа, иногда совсем не к месту. Когда мне так говорили, я говорил " ни дэ пфи фу бай ген мунаи и ян", у тебя белая кожа как у мумии.)))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Белая кожа ценилась у китайцев задолго до прихода европейцев —так как женщина из знатного рода не работает весь день в поле под палящим солнцем в отличие от незнатной, её кожа остаётся белой, таким образом, белизна стала ассоциироваться с аристократичностью и с красотой. А потом половой отбор добавился. А европейцам просто повезло, что у них кожа светлее, потому они автоматически вписались в местные стандарты красоты.

----------


## Дмитрон

закрываю

----------

